# NGD: Blackmachine B2 Flamed Koa Top/Brazillian Fretboard (56k = my pary are with you)



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

So if any of you guys know me, you know how Blackmachine obsessed i have been since i first played Nolly's ridiculous B2 about a year ago.
That pretty much forced me to get a B6 and when i had the opportunity an F8 which i loved dearly but sold to a very deserving gentleman so that i could afford to get this guitar!

I have to thank Doug first and foremost for absolutely busting his ass to be able to get this on time, there was a very short window of time for my parents to pick it up on their way to visit me for the xmachanukwanzaa festivities, and from what i hear, he basically worked 14 hours + a day to get this done for me so i owe him big time!
Nolly also deserves a huge thank you for driving from Bath to London to drop the guitar off with my parents at Heathrow, as that is a shitty drive especially considering he had to work right after that, and i have to thank Dez and Nolly as well for not stealing the guitar as i would have been very very tempted to do upon seeing it haha!

Anyways now that the due thanks is out of the way, lets get to pics!
Here is the pretty much indestructible Scott Dixon case it came in:





And here is what i saw when i opened it:





















The top on this thing is INSANE, its really hard to get a good sense of it in just one picture as it is very deep and very 3d, so the light really affects the way it looks, so i just took a bunch of flash/no flash pictures to try and capture it all, but ill have my gf take some pro pics of it soon which should hopefully give you an even better sense of how it really looks! The Brazillian Rosewood fretboard was a bit hard to capture with my camera and those pics came out a bit blurry so hopefully those will come out better with the pics my gf takes as well, but damn is it nice and smooth! Also you can see some good shots of the Schaller Hannes bridge which is not only ridiculously comfortable but adds a lot to the tone. Doug said this was the best sounding guitar he has made so far, and he attributes a large part of that to this bridge (apart from the amazing wood combo of course haha!)


















I plugged it into the axefx and it sounds massive and the attack on this guitar is just unparalleled to be honest. It is insanely djenty and has this clarity that is just perfect as it never gets too bright and it allows the chords to ring out so clearly and have even note definition across the board. The sustain on this thing is also absolutely insane especially with how low the action is (set up and intonation was perfect despite spending 6000+ miles on airplanes). At any rate here is a picture showing just how thin this guitar is, which to me is amazing considering how rich and full it is tonally:









To close the thread here are some pics of the B2 and B6:





















There ya go! I will definitely have some clips of this guitar one way or another soon as i plan on using this to retrack whichever 6 string songs i retrack for the Periphery album as well as make it my main recording 6 stringer, so lots of clips and possiboo vids on the way.


----------



## myconfidenceinu (Dec 22, 2009)

awesome pics man!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy. Shit. GOTM for sure!

That's absolutely beautiful. How're you liking the Hannes bridge? It looks insanely lo-profile and comfortable, definitely the best hardtail design I've seen. Does it top-load like the B6, though? I see the ferrules but I seemed to remember the Hannes being top-loading, hm...


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 22, 2009)

OH MY GOD. Bulb, i worship you and your new axe.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

the schaller hannes is definitely the most comfortable and substantial hardtail bridge i have ever played
and considering what a big block of metal it is, its no surprise it adds to the guitar's tone for the better!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful, that one. Congratulations, mate!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 22, 2009)

its fuckin beautiful, but for some reason a blackmachine with a fancy top doesnt look right to me


----------



## darren (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful guitar! Do you have piezos in that?


----------



## Samer (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude looks fucking gorgeous; congrats; now post some videos if you can


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous looking top


----------



## loktide (Dec 22, 2009)

congrats bulb


----------



## Elysian (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you like the bridge? I just bought one off Hufschmid, and really am dying to try it out.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow just, Wow!





(hopes for Breeze vid)


----------



## Elysian (Dec 22, 2009)

darren said:


> Beautiful guitar! Do you have piezos in that?



AFAIK you can't piezo load the bridge on this one. If you can, I'd love to know where to buy the saddles!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful. I also love how different the guitars are from each other. Different woods, hardware, contruction. Really awesome!

btw are you using either of these on the Djentastic/Djentalmen/No Women Allowed/Only Musicians in the Audience Tour coming up?


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

Elysian said:


> How do you like the bridge? I just bought one off Hufschmid, and really am dying to try it out.



i havent played this guitar for more than 30 mins and im already in love with the bridge, im actually wondering how difficult it would be to retrofit the b6 for a hannes...


----------



## darren (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just wondering why it's got the endpin jack plus another jack.


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> Beautiful. I also love how different the guitars are from each other. Different woods, hardware, contruction. Really awesome!
> 
> btw are you using either of these on the Djentastic/Djentalmen/No Women Allowed/Only Musicians in the Audience Tour coming up?



b6 definitely as that is currently one of my main guitars, ill probably take that and the vigier as those are actually replaceable haha
if anything were to happen to this b2 i would be so fucked, and even if insurance covered it, it would be years before i could get another guitar, and we all know it wouldnt be the same

though in all honesty, i wish i could play a guitar that sounded and played as good as this one live...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy schniztle (sp?) that's cool stuff.


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

darren said:


> I'm just wondering why it's got the endpin jack plus another jack.



ah the other thing is a dunlop recessed strap lock, this way i can use both regular and dunlop locking straps on the guitar!
doug didnt have any of the regular dunlop pins for the horn and couldnt get it in time, so he just drilled a hole and ill buy the corresponding piece.


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats. And I hate you. HAHAHA.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome is too small a word - that's ridiculous and it appears the Hannes is as good as I hoped it would be when I first saw them.

Tracks. Now


----------



## Elysian (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a little surprised Doug chose to use standard back ferrules on this, instead of the bar type string retainer that comes with the Hannes. Any idea why he decided to go this route?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn you Misha, looks like you twisted my arm enough to justify a trip into DC after all!  I want to check out that new Schaller bridge, heard a few folks say they are loving it so I am really curious and the new BM looks pretty sweet, I must say.  That koa looks lovely! 

P.S. It will have to be after DC thaws out, it's murder driving around where I am so I can only imagine trying to navigate your street with this weather... EPIC FAIL.   Plus it will give me time to tweak the Atomic while I'm up with my family in PA. 

P.P.S. Why did you post this in the extended range section bro?


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

wait a tick, i would have SWORN i posted this in standard guitars, and obviously this doesnt belong in this section
maybe im just that tired (had to pick up my bro and this guitar from the airport at 530 am) but could mods move this thread to standard guitars please?
sorry for the trouble!


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

im planning on going friday and some of sat


----------



## S-O (Dec 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> wait a tick, i would have SWORN i posted this in standard guitars, and obviously this doesnt belong in this section
> maybe im just that tired (had to pick up my bro and this guitar from the airport at 530 am) but could mods move this thread to standard guitars please?
> sorry for the trouble!



No, this is the right section, this guitar is in the extended range.

Extended range of awesome.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll call you in a sec, good to see it arrived without any issue.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 22, 2009)

While I've always thought Blackmachines are totally awesome, I've never seen one that I would personally want to buy.

Until now  Amazing guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Rommel (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Congrats on the new axe Bulb.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 22, 2009)

That guitar is absolutely Gorgeous. If it plays even half as good as it looks, it would sound monstrous. Someday I hope I get a chance to play one of these.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 22, 2009)

a piece of art for sure. I never ever see a binding like that!!(how it`s end at arm contour)those p`ups covers win. congrats man, I really hate you now




joke,


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn man that is so awesome. Congrats!

Definitely looking forward to clips and vids!


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 22, 2009)

that guitar is just fantabulous! what are all the different woods you used?


----------



## liamh (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent looking guitar


----------



## Dan (Dec 22, 2009)

Jesus thats TASTY Misha, congrats!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow..Just wow...


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 22, 2009)

Impeccable guitar Misha, that thing is very nice! Congrats on the new hardware! Now come to Dayton Ohio and play a show. This new tour doesn't come withing 5 hours of me.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 22, 2009)

Fucking hell


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a pic I got of it when I collected it (only from a mobile phone so not great quality):







Also, Doug had just finished this spalt-topped beast:


----------



## joaocunha (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy shit! Top looks insane... 

What about pickups? Which model are they?

The bridge seems to be the most comfortable I've ever seen.

Congrats, man.

Cheers,
-João


----------



## liamh (Dec 22, 2009)

Phwoar


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow. That looks totally bad ass! What is the scale length of that guitar?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

Misha's out at the mo, so I'll give the specs:

thick flamed koa top
40yr old mahogany back
Honduras rosewood neck w/ebony fillets
Brazilian rosewood fretboard and headstock overlay
25.5" scale
BKP Cold Sweat bridge, Painkiller neck w/3-way coil tap
Schaller Hannes bridge, locking Sperzel tuners


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome and CONGRATS !!! you have nice pair right now


----------



## technomancer (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn it NOT HELPING MY KOA GAS 

On a serious note, guitar looks sweet


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2009)

Bareknuckle + Blackmachine = Balls of brutal British steel. 

If theres one thing I'm proud of my country for, its those two companies.

I am very jealous of your guitarz and skillz Bulb  I look forard to seeing videos and hearing recordings of this beast.

You going to get a B7 eventually then?


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 22, 2009)

Vergacion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's absolutely fuggin' gorgeous congrats man!!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

This is fucking amazing Bulber, congratulations. That is the finest Blackmachine I've ever seen. That wood combination and the BKPs must be an an obscene combo! Very cool of Nolly to help out too 

Hope to see you at NAMM


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 22, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## cvinos (Dec 22, 2009)

Dito.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm too tired from traveling to really find adjectives and stuff, but this thing looks amazing! congrats so much on the awesome purchase!

it's the nicest B2 i've seen so far! which breed of mahogany is that? and why cold sweat bridge and painkiller neck? not saying it's a crap choise, but it seems to be reversed from what people usually seem to go for. interesting!

btw, if your GF is taking pro pics of it, ask her to get out a stand and do a HDR pic (if she can do that). it's an awesome way to really show 3d figuring and grain patterns that just won't show up on normal pics


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you like the feel of that Schaller Bridge?


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 22, 2009)

Very very nice


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazing guitar, and I like the way the binding is cut away with the arm contour.

Top drawer these Blackmachines


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude that is AWESOME...Video and clips Now!! Congrats!


----------



## Anton (Dec 22, 2009)

This guitar looks amazing!! and probably sounds even more amazing!!! I'd kill for a blackmachine!!!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 22, 2009)

This looks f0cking adorable! .. *GAS-MOMETER-EXPLODES*

I'm curious about that odd pickup set anyway.. whats the point about that, maybe a hot neckpup to shred like in "breeze" ?

Long story short:
I WANT SONGS! I WANT VIDEOS! .. (I WANT THAT GUITAR!!!)


----------



## tr0n (Dec 22, 2009)

This guitar makes me proud to be British.

And also in that recent radio interview where you cited Holdsworth and Govan as your favourite players. 

Grats on the axe. It's a glorius looking thing. Looking forward to hearing some clips!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Absaloms Axe said:


> I'm curious about that odd pickup set anyway.. whats the point about that, maybe a hot neckpup to shred like in "breeze" ?
> )



The PK neck really isnt hotter than the CS neck. He probably likes it because its the only ceramic BKP neck pickup, so it's ultra tight and clear even on the ultra low notes. Since the woods of the guitar are so warm, the PK neck's snappy, articulate voicing is a good blend.

The CS neck is a bit more organic and warm. Most people prefer the CS neck but the PK neck is definitely underrated. Every one of those I've tried sounded fantastic.


----------



## Daemon (Dec 22, 2009)

OMFG this is so gorgeous


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The PK neck really isnt hotter than the CS neck. He probably likes it because its the only ceramic BKP neck pickup, so it's ultra tight and clear even on the ultra low notes. Since the woods of the guitar are so warm, the PK neck's snappy, articulate voicing is a good blend.
> 
> The CS neck is a bit more organic and warm. Most people prefer the CS neck but the PK neck is definitely underrated. Every one of those I've tried sounded fantastic.



Ah Nick, you'd be correct 99% of the time, but this guitar is not dark at all - it's very bright, but also very full at the same time (paradoxically ). I recommended Misha try the PK neck as it is almost single-coily in sound, being bright and almost scooped to give that woody tone, yet being high in output (around 14k&#937; with a ceramic magnet so really very pushy), it's extremely fluid to play. 
The CS bridge has become a bit of a staple for both of us - its clarity and balanced nature make it a great choice in a guitar with great natural tonal qualities. It's a more refined, "purer" sound than the PK, which is a very aggressive sounding pickup in most situations. 
FWIW, this is Doug's current favourite configuration too.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2009)

Give my wood back!


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Dec 22, 2009)

Aha! Awesome, I wondered how the Koa tops were going to look.



B2s win.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> its fuckin beautiful, but for some reason a blackmachine with a fancy top doesnt look right to me



Um, haven't seen Nolly's either then, have you??

Doug's done some really nice spalts and burls too.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 22, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Um, haven't seen Nolly's either then, have you??



Um...yea, i have. So?

I feel like all blackmachines should have ebony tops for some reason. It just looks right to me


----------



## jsousa (Dec 22, 2009)

fabulous blkmachine Misha!




7 Strings of Hate said:


> Um...yea, i have. So?
> 
> I feel like all blackmachines should have ebony tops for some reason. It just looks right to me



to each their own, but yea, doug should pump out more ebony greatness in his stuff!


----------



## Swarth (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be up in the DC area tomorrow, you should let me try that guitar good sir......i wish.

congrats on the guitar anyway


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Ah Nick, you'd be correct 99% of the time, but this guitar is not dark at all - it's very bright, but also very full at the same time (paradoxically ). I recommended Misha try the PK neck as it is almost single-coily in sound, being bright and almost scooped to give that woody tone, yet being high in output (around 14k&#937; with a ceramic magnet so really very pushy), it's extremely fluid to play.
> The CS bridge has become a bit of a staple for both of us - its clarity and balanced nature make it a great choice in a guitar with great natural tonal qualities. It's a more refined, "purer" sound than the PK, which is a very aggressive sounding pickup in most situations.
> FWIW, this is Doug's current favourite configuration too.



Yeah what he said, also going with Nolly and Doug's reccomendation on what would sound good really can't steer you wrong. Im so glad i got the PK neck and CS bridge, i really dont know how i could improve on the current tone honestly, especially with the mini coil tap switch!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Ah Nick, you'd be correct 99% of the time, but this guitar is not dark at all - it's very bright, but also very full at the same time (paradoxically ). I recommended Misha try the PK neck as it is almost single-coily in sound, being bright and almost scooped to give that woody tone, yet being high in output (around 14k&#937; with a ceramic magnet so really very pushy), it's extremely fluid to play.
> The CS bridge has become a bit of a staple for both of us - its clarity and balanced nature make it a great choice in a guitar with great natural tonal qualities. It's a more refined, "purer" sound than the PK, which is a very aggressive sounding pickup in most situations.
> FWIW, this is Doug's current favourite configuration too.



Well Nolly the guitar obviously can't be _that _bright then, because the CS is most definitely a bright pickup, probably the brightest one they offer. If the sound of the Blackmachine is full and balanced, then I'd venture to say the guitar is darker than you think 

I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I've installed the CS in countless guitars and its pretty damn bright. That can only mean the guitar has enough warmth to it to compensate, or else it would not sound as balanced as it does. Rosewood neck + rosewood board = low mids, soft highs.



bulb said:


> Yeah what he said, also going with Nolly and Doug's reccomendation on what would sound good really can't steer you wrong. Im so glad i got the PK neck and CS bridge, i really dont know how i could improve on the current tone honestly, especially with the mini coil tap switch!



That's great to hear man 

I just noticed you're using the Diezel rear-loaded now, those are pretty crazy eh? Is it the one with the hemp cones or something else?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



+1,000,000,000,000,000

That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Well Nolly the guitar obviously can't be _that _bright then, because the CS is most definitely a bright pickup, probably the brightest one they offer. If the sound of the Blackmachine is full and balanced, then I'd venture to say the guitar is darker than you think
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I've installed the CS in countless guitars and its pretty damn bright. That can only mean the guitar has enough warmth to it to compensate, or else it would not sound as balanced as it does. Rosewood neck + rosewood board = low mids, soft highs.



It's cool, I know you're not being argumentative, you and I seem to have these debates from time to time! 
Haha, well you should try for yourself and see. The CS bridge is a bright pickup, and this guitar is really bright, but it somehow stops short of being harsh. Difficult to explain without checking it out for yourself.. I'd describe the guitar as full across the whole spectrum, a very natural and balanced tone.
Remember with the ebony-reinforced rosewood neck that we are dealing with a very stiff neck. The physics dictate that this will mean more attack is preserved, leading to a brighter sound, not a darker one. Also, the Brazilian rosewood board is very dense, pretty much as hard and stiff as ebony, though because the neck itself is so stiff on its own already, the fretboard will have a reduced effect.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats man! Thats a beautiful guitar!


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 22, 2009)

I made this for you bulba


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Well Nolly the guitar obviously can't be _that _bright then, because the CS is most definitely a bright pickup, probably the brightest one they offer. If the sound of the Blackmachine is full and balanced, then I'd venture to say the guitar is darker than you think
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I've installed the CS in countless guitars and its pretty damn bright. That can only mean the guitar has enough warmth to it to compensate, or else it would not sound as balanced as it does. Rosewood neck + rosewood board = low mids, soft highs.
> 
> ...


yeah dude it has the diezel speakers in it.
i like it a lot in terms of self monitoring as it pushes a lot of midrange although its not the "biggest" sounding cab out there, id have to say my fave is still my orange overall.

And yeah as far as the guitar goes, its really bright, and i know this because this guitar is a lot brighter than my b6 which also has a cold sweat in the bridge, in fact its even brighter than my vigier which is made of alder, and it has that same kind of "spank" in the attack which i love (which is one of the reasons its so djenty), but has way more body than the vigier does, it is a truly BIG sounding guitar!


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah dude it has the diezel speakers in it.
> i like it a lot in terms of self monitoring as it pushes a lot of midrange although its not the "biggest" sounding cab out there, id have to say my fave is still my orange overall.
> 
> And yeah as far as the guitar goes, its really bright, and i know this because this guitar is a lot brighter than my b6 which also has a cold sweat in the bridge, in fact its even brighter than my vigier which is made of alder, and it has that same kind of "spank" in the attack which i love (which is one of the reasons its so djenty), but has way more body than the vigier does, it is a truly BIG sounding guitar!



^

So maybe the brightness of the guitar is because of, as nolly said, the neck and the selection of woods it has, plus the 40 year old mahogany back? maybe since it's so dry the tonal characteristics are a bit altered, also due to the fact that doug tends to strategicly chamber out mahogany bodies. Correct me if i'm wrong, Nolly or Bulb


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> ^
> 
> So maybe the brightness of the guitar is because of, as nolly said, the neck and the selection of woods it has, plus the 40 year old mahogany back? maybe since it's so dry the tonal characteristics are a bit altered, also due to the fact that doug tends to strategicly chamber out mahogany bodies. Correct me if i'm wrong, Nolly or Bulb



yeah the neck construction and the woods have pretty much everything to do with the sound. 
Doug is kind of a scientist with woods and has figured out what wood densities work best for certain sounds, so in his case its not even just the wood, but the special densities of woods he uses as well with his very strategic chambering and just general approach to building.
He thinks about the guitar very scientifically and as far as i know has even made programs to calculate certain attributes or characteristics over the years, so he has a real science meets art approach. I remember just talking to him for hours the first time i met him and being taken aback when i realized what pure passion he had and the sheer level of perfectionism he has when building. He really just does this because he loves it and sees every guitar as an opportunity to fine tune his build approach, and i knew i had to own an instrument he made the first time i met him.

/rambling


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy crap Bulb, I can't believe you have 3 Blackmachines now! So is this the studio guitar while the B6 is for shows?

edit: woops, didn't realize you sold the F8. 

but anyway, WOW. just wow. those last few pics with both BMs is just crazy.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah the neck construction and the woods have pretty much everything to do with the sound.
> Doug is kind of a scientist with woods and has figured out what wood densities work best for certain sounds, so in his case its not even just the wood, but the special densities of woods he uses as well with his very strategic chambering and just general approach to building.
> He thinks about the guitar very scientifically and *as far as i know has even made programs to calculate certain attributes or characteristics* over the years, so he has a real science meets art approach. I remember just talking to him for hours the first time i met him and being taken aback when i realized what pure passion he had and the sheer level of perfectionism he has when building. He really just does this because he loves it and sees every guitar as an opportunity to fine tune his build approach, and i knew i had to own an instrument he made the first time i met him.
> 
> /rambling



I think you may have got that bit confused with the the programs to calculate the angles of the pickups with a fanned fret design dude


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah the neck construction and the woods have pretty much everything to do with the sound.
> Doug is kind of a scientist with woods and has figured out what wood densities work best for certain sounds, so in his case its not even just the wood, but the special densities of woods he uses as well with his very strategic chambering and just general approach to building.
> He thinks about the guitar very scientifically and as far as i know has even made programs to calculate certain attributes or characteristics over the years, so he has a real science meets art approach. I remember just talking to him for hours the first time i met him and being taken aback when i realized what pure passion he had and the sheer level of perfectionism he has when building. He really just does this because he loves it and sees every guitar as an opportunity to fine tune his build approach, and i knew i had to own an instrument he made the first time i met him.
> 
> /rambling



Couldn't expect less from the man himself


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah dudes (Nolly/Bulb), I totally hear you. I understand guitars can be both bright and full if it's done right. My point was, it obviously can't be THAT bright since the Cold Sweats are VERY bright pickups. There's obviously some aspects of the tone that keeps it from sounding too bright, as you've already explained 

I just don't want people seeing this and then buying Cold Sweats for their Jackson Soloists, they'll be in for a rude awakening 

Bulb: Cool to hear about the Diezel cab. I liked the RL that I got in (a guy on Rig Talk has it now), but I actually dig the front-loaded one with G12K100s more. So neutral sounding, amazing what it does for your clean tones. I still prefer the character of my Fat Bottom 4x12 cabs, but the Diezel cabs ooze quality.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah dudes (Nolly/Bulb), I totally hear you. I understand guitars can be both bright and full if it's done right. My point was, it obviously can't be THAT bright since the Cold Sweats are VERY bright pickups. There's obviously some aspects of the tone that keeps it from sounding too bright, as you've already explained
> 
> I just don't want people seeing this and then buying Cold Sweats for their Jackson Soloists, they'll be in for a rude awakening



Alright cool, I see what you're getting at! In this case I was just answering the questions about why that specific pickup configuration was chosen; I wouldn't try and argue with you on your "home turf"


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 22, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> I made this for you bulba



THIS ON A SHIRT NOW!!!

Im seriously wearing one to the Djentalmen Show in Indiana. Be ready Bulb.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 22, 2009)

GASsing does not fully explain the state i'm in right now.It's so perfect and you have it and I don't damnit.The last time I felt like this was when I first heard that Justin Timberlake was banging Jessica Biel.It's just not fair!

Ima go cry now.

Oh and don't take this out on tour.Besides the chance that it could get stolen or damaged,you don't want to have it out in front of a crowd of guitar players.The feverous fapping of palms on penis would drown out Chris' vocals.


----------



## Junnage (Dec 22, 2009)

I saw this and I came


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 22, 2009)

where's the video? Come on Misha, get with it. You can tell us how it sounds all day, but it's just not same a hearing it in action!


----------



## Xanithon (Dec 23, 2009)

fucking SWEET guitar man.
CLIPS NAO!


----------



## Necris (Dec 23, 2009)

The fact that i will never own that guitar is enough to make me weep. That thing looks incredible, i cant wait to hear it.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 23, 2009)

Necris said:


> The fact that i will never own that guitar is enough to make me weep. That thing looks incredible, i cant wait to hear it.



Nothing is impossible


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Dec 23, 2009)

Whitemachine


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 23, 2009)

Grats on this beauty. I'm really looking forward to hearing this in action.
Obviously this guitar is in the right hands


----------



## Metalus (Dec 23, 2009)

bulb said:


> So if any of you guys know me, you know how Blackmachine obsessed i have been since i first played Nolly's ridiculous B2 about a year ago.
> That pretty much forced me to get a B6 and when i had the opportunity an F8 which i loved dearly but sold to a very deserving gentleman so that i could afford to get this guitar!
> 
> I have to thank Doug first and foremost for absolutely busting his ass to be able to get this on time, there was a very short window of time for my parents to pick it up on their way to visit me for the xmachanukwanzaa festivities, and from what i hear, he basically worked 14 hours + a day to get this done for me so i owe him big time!
> ...



I was lucky enough to play the B6 in St petersburg during the thrash and burn tour (I shouldve taken a pic ) thanks to Misha's permission and Nolly for taking me to the trailer to see/play it 

I hope I get to play that gorgeous looking B2 the next time i see Periphery . Congrats on that gorgeous piece of wood dude  (no pun intended )

If I may know, did u sell the F8 to Tosin?



S-O said:


> No, this is the right section, this guitar is in the extended range.
> 
> Extended range of awesome.







-Nolly- said:


> Here's a pic I got of it when I collected it (only from a mobile phone so not great quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ that guitar screams beauty 

Kickass guitar Nolly  Btw is that a zircote fretboard?


----------



## firejack018 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's just beautiful. 
Congrats mate.
One day I will own a Blackmachine!!! 
Until that day though...


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 23, 2009)

why did this get moved to standard guitars? isnt this an extended range guitar?

looks amazing though. his wood choice is some of the best in the world.


----------



## bulb (Dec 23, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> why did this get moved to standard guitars? isnt this an extended range guitar?
> 
> looks amazing though. his wood choice is some of the best in the world.



its 25.5 inch scale guitar and 6 strings, so its standard scale!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Dec 23, 2009)

Your very excitable post on facebook was quite funny!
Congrats again dude


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

Bulb, that sir, is a guitar only you deserve to own.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 23, 2009)

truly a masterpiece of guitar building


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2009)

That is hands down the most orgasmic BM ive seen :wow:


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't have enough body parts to afford one of these. I'll just focus on the rest of my rig for now and hope to one day be able to afford a guitar that's ALMOST that nice.


----------



## K-Roll (Dec 23, 2009)

and how about GOTY.. guitar of the year now that we are closing 2009


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been trying to forget about BlackMachines, dude, and you're not helping. This guitar is FUCKING GORGEOUS. I'm going to have to get a BM, there's no escaping it... damnit 

My question is how did you manage to get Doug to build it so quickly while he has a notoriously long waiting list?


----------



## hairychris (Dec 23, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah the neck construction and the woods have pretty much everything to do with the sound.
> Doug is kind of a scientist with woods and has figured out what wood densities work best for certain sounds, so in his case its not even just the wood, but the special densities of woods he uses as well with his very strategic chambering and just general approach to building.
> He thinks about the guitar very scientifically and as far as i know has even made programs to calculate certain attributes or characteristics over the years, so he has a real science meets art approach. I remember just talking to him for hours the first time i met him and being taken aback when i realized what pure passion he had and the sheer level of perfectionism he has when building. He really just does this because he loves it and sees every guitar as an opportunity to fine tune his build approach, and i knew i had to own an instrument he made the first time i met him.
> 
> /rambling



Yeah...

Doug builds his guitars with *very* stiff necks that give the attack. This is why most of his necks are filleted, and he also aligns the grains in each piece of wood (can't remember which way) to maximise this. The body wood & construction is where the complexity comes in.

He says that Nolly's B2 was pretty much a turning point where a guitar that he built managed to combine the precision/attack and fatness of his reference. His reference was a PRS Cu22 'Brazilian', with McCarty switching and PRS RP pickups. I had a similar spec PRS for a while and the fatness of it was unreal, but had great attack and sounded awesome unplugged too.

My B2 is an earlier, unchambered, version. It's insanely precise and defined, but too tight (for me) with an amp that's not as wobbly as my old Recto. Funnily enough Doug's offered to build me a new style body to go with the neck, but I can't justify it... and I like the idea that it's top is from the same billet as my B7's body. Not that I'm showing off or anything! 

That reminds me, I need to get the nut changed on my B2 to graphite and talk to him about a pickup swap...  C-Pig + A.N. Other neck, tuned to B-standard I think!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 23, 2009)

how do the fillets work in the neck?


Edit: I guess the fillets are the different stripes of wood combined. I'm thinking of biskets


----------



## bulb (Dec 23, 2009)

hehe unlike filets (like 'o fish), you pronounce the "t" with fillets.
and yeah those are the stripey things along the back that reinforce the neck.

hairychris: yeah i get what you are saying haha! i was telling nolly, even though i think the b6 is a really tight and focused guitar, compared to the b2 which sounds like a scalpel, the b6 sounds like blunt force midrange trauma. I love how much the b2 cuts and how the attack is so direct, for example on my diezel it sounds like i have already put a tubescreamer in front of the amp. If i do a video, it will be straight in to demonstrate that, because my diezel has never sounded better! I just cant wait to try it out with my engl rig at practice!!


----------



## hairychris (Dec 23, 2009)

Yup. When I played the prototype B6 with Pigs I loved the thing because it had that fat in your face thing going on. This was through a VH4 which I usually find to stiff for me.

What compounded the problem for me is that I have a Miracle Man bridge in the B2. This is probably why I didn't like the VH4 much because there's no give there at all! Great for the Recto, though. As my B7 is A-Pig loaded it's stupidly fat, but the C-Pig is Doug's recommendation for snakewood. Having played his one that was specced like that I agree, but he tunes to Eb and that makes a hell of a lot of tonal difference... and having this tuned to B could be a monster!


----------



## Sora01 (Dec 23, 2009)

<3 i love that top man, seriously...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 23, 2009)

Gorgeous guitar, Bulb! Congrats!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude that thing is awesome 

Okay, so after I get an amp... Blackmachine!!! That'll only take about 5 or so years


----------



## Colton165 (Dec 23, 2009)

Simply, wow.

After I get myself a high-gain stack (in my current position as a high school student with no job, never); I'm saving for a blackmachine b6 i believe


----------



## budda (Dec 23, 2009)

that top is indeed gorgeous! A merry christmas indeed!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy fap.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah. Too Awesome. So how many more BMs are you planning to buy? lol.
The geetar is amazing, I guess you can't just play regular guitars anymore now that you have these.


----------



## Lakeflower (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## southrnshredder (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy shit, that is a beautiful top! I love that guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 24, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARY. THIS WILL DO INSTAIN NICELY, THIS CHRILDEN OF YOURS.


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2009)

ToupaTroopa said:


> Ah. Too Awesome. So how many more BMs are you planning to buy? lol.
> The geetar is amazing, I guess you can't just play regular guitars anymore now that you have these.



Hehe i bought someone's deposit slot so i have a build slot for early next year, im thinking about getting a B7, perhaps a less over the top one so that i can possibly at least consider taking it on the road...perhaps...
i dunno still debating the specs (which really just comes down to woods for the top and the fretboard)
but im trying to see if Doug can get Schaller to build a 7 string hannes bridge as i absolutely LOVE this one.

But yeah it kinda ruins my other guitars for me, really just the vigier is the only guitar that is close to this level...


----------



## hassmo (Dec 24, 2009)

as soon as I sell my roadster I'll order a b6
I haven't even tried one, but I know it's gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy babycham and human faces. Maybe my finger puppet career will take off one day and I will earn enough money to afford one of these.


----------



## Default_M (Dec 24, 2009)

bulb said:


> But yeah it kinda ruins my other guitars for me, really just the vigier is the only guitar that is close to this level...



What about the B6?


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2009)

Default_M said:


> What about the B6?


Oh i should have said "they ruin other guitars for me", my b6 feels like home just because i have been using it so religiously both live and for recording purposes for the last year or so, absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2009)

bulb said:


> Oh i should have said "they ruin other guitars for me", my b6 feels like home just because i have been using it so religiously both live and for recording purposes for the last year or so, absolutely phenomenal.



I know how that feeling goes. It's actually kind of cool because it prevents a lot of costly gas you know? 

Would you say you're primarily a 6-string player now? Granted I'm not always following what you're up to, but I haven't seen much 7 or 8-string stuff from you in a while it seems.


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2009)

no not at all, id say its about half/half but leaning towards the 7 string side if anything
for example our album will have 6 7 string songs and 5 6 string songs.
perhaps more recently i have had more 6 string ideas than 7, but i think overall it evens out.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 24, 2009)

bulb said:


> Oh i should have said "they ruin other guitars for me", my b6 feels like home just because i have been using it so religiously both live and for recording purposes for the last year or so, absolutely phenomenal.



im telling you bro....rico.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 24, 2009)

bulb said:


> no not at all, id say its about half/half but leaning towards the 7 string side if anything
> for example our album will have 6 7 string songs and 5 6 string songs.
> perhaps more recently i have had more 6 string ideas than 7, but i think overall it evens out.



something tells me your 6 strings are better than your 7 strings. sounds like you need a blackmachine 7 string to even the score


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> something tells me your 6 strings are better than your 7 strings. sounds like you need a blackmachine 7 string to even the score



Was just about to say this. You gonna get one dude? Seems silly not to now!


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2009)

yah i am


bulb said:


> Hehe i bought someone's deposit slot so i have a build slot for early next year, im thinking about getting a B7, perhaps a less over the top one so that i can possibly at least consider taking it on the road...perhaps...
> i dunno still debating the specs (which really just comes down to woods for the top and the fretboard)
> but im trying to see if Doug can get Schaller to build a 7 string hannes bridge as i absolutely LOVE this one.
> 
> But yeah it kinda ruins my other guitars for me, really just the vigier is the only guitar that is close to this level...


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 24, 2009)

This thread needs more pics..When is your ladyfriend gonna snap some high res porn shots for us.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 25, 2009)

bulb said:


> but im trying to see if Doug can get Schaller to build a 7 string hannes bridge



please do


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 25, 2009)

Gorgeous, Bulb! Now all you need to do is send it to me, and we'll be all set.


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice sweater, man.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 25, 2009)

vineroon said:


> Nice sweater, man.




The finishing work is just stunning the seams are beautiful and the colour is really pure.  Nice guitar too. I love when people who can actually use a top end guitar get one instead of some rich kid whos Dad bought him it to play nirvana riffs. Congrats man you deserve the nicies  Clips pleeez.


----------



## bulb (Dec 25, 2009)

vineroon said:


> Nice sweater, man.



thats my bro, i have better taste


----------



## ugg im kyle (Dec 25, 2009)

Soooooooooooo beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 25, 2009)

bulb said:


> yah i am



well, pardon me 

nice axe dude, congrats


----------



## Daemon (Dec 25, 2009)

Seriously.. I hate you.

Blackmachines are gorgeous guitars, I'd like to have one..
The two tops are simply beautiful, bulb & nolly = lucky -_-

I wish I've enough money for having one of this beasts..


MAKE VIDEOS OF THIS, WITH THE ENGL


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 26, 2009)

Holy crap that thing looks freaking amazing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 26, 2009)

MISHA KILLS THE CHRILDEN WITH THIS ONE. THEY BABBYS CAN NOT FRIGTH BACK


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2009)

I am sry for your lots.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 26, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I am sry for your lots.



I think we should stop, or we'll ruin that video/meme entirely.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2009)

there was a video!?!? oh wait yeah that was classic. I'll stop


----------



## _detox (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a ridiculous guitar sir.. 

Just curious, why the Cold Sweat in the bridge over say, a Painkiller?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 27, 2009)

_detox said:


> Just curious, why the Cold Sweat in the bridge over say, a Painkiller?



Check some of the posts between #63 and #75


----------



## _detox (Dec 27, 2009)

Agh, figured it was on one of the pages I didn't read. 
Cheers!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 27, 2009)

_detox said:


> Agh, figured it was on one of the pages I didn't read.
> Cheers!



No worries, this thread has become pretty massive!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 27, 2009)

> No worries, this thread has become pretty massive!



Thanks to all G.A.S.ing gearsluts around here whoring for mishas new videos/songs and adoring that monster of an instrument 
.. me included  can't wait no longer for upcoming stuff


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 27, 2009)

I STILL wanna know how the Schaller bridge is doing for you as compared to the hipshot styled one?


----------



## metalfoundry (Dec 27, 2009)

Woaw! gorgeous!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 27, 2009)

C'mon, Misha! Where are those pro pics and the clips?!?!?! Hurry!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 27, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> C'mon, Misha! Where are those pro pics and the clips?!?!?! Hurry!



Quick all, get the pitchforks and torches! We're marching on Washington


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THE HEADSTOCKS!


----------



## bulb (Dec 28, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> I STILL wanna know how the Schaller bridge is doing for you as compared to the hipshot styled one?



haha i feel like i have already answered this a few times now, but in all fairness this thread has gotten a bit big
the schaller hannes bridge is phenomenal, expensive but worth every penny
if retrofitting it into my b6 wouldnt leave holes, i would have already done it by now.
its incredibly comfortable and substantial and must do quite a lot tonally for the guitar, as Doug thinks its a big reason as to why this guitar sounds so good (he said it was the best sounding 6 string he has made thus far!)


----------



## Harry (Dec 28, 2009)

Stunning guitar bro, wow!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 29, 2009)

I love getting that one up instead of the pics! 
Figured it out though, had to quote the post to see the links and then copy/paste every single link to a new tab to see them. Can´t hide awesome blackmachine-pics from this guy! 

Seems like you have been through fire and ice to finally in the end get your hands on this one Misha. And that´s the least you should go through to get a guitar like that if you ask me!! Haha. 

Congratulations Lord Awesomeguy!

It would have been 0,00000001% cooler with a black binding though 

But that´s just my silly stupid opinion that I mention just to be an asshole, probably because I´m just jealous deep down inside


----------



## rareform707 (Dec 30, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love getting that one up instead of the pics!
> Figured it out though, had to quote the post to see the links and then copy/paste every single link to a new tab to see them. Can´t hide awesome blackmachine-pics from this guy!
> 
> Seems like you have been through fire and ice to finally in the end get your hands on this one Misha. And that´s the least you should go through to get a guitar like that if you ask me!! Haha.
> ...


now...

wheres your blackmachine thread?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 30, 2009)

rareform707 said:


> now...
> 
> wheres your blackmachine thread?



I´ll make it when Elysian send me my Koa-Carvin which he have kept for a year now! Haha!

ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## hairychris (Dec 30, 2009)

bulb said:


> Oh i should have said "they ruin other guitars for me", my b6 feels like home just because i have been using it so religiously both live and for recording purposes for the last year or so, absolutely phenomenal.



I wish that I had the same problem! Love the B2 & B7 but that doesn't stop my whoring.


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 30, 2009)

Everybody's looking at the pics so much you've probably raped your photobucket bandwidth for the next few months! Wish I could see the pics, from nolly's it looks fantastic!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love getting that one up instead of the pics!
> Figured it out though, had to quote the post to see the links and then copy/paste every single link to a new tab to see them. Can´t hide awesome blackmachine-pics from this guy!
> 
> Seems like you have been through fire and ice to finally in the end get your hands on this one Misha. And that´s the least you should go through to get a guitar like that if you ask me!! Haha.
> ...



I can't see the pic? What's up?  It says photobucket bandwidth is exceeded


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 31, 2009)

its $20 for like an entire year of bandwidth. upgrade that sucker!


----------



## rareform707 (Dec 31, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I´ll make it when Elysian send me my Koa-Carvin which he have kept for a year now! Haha!
> 
> ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!


 go take it from him! 

is it misha's? or new from doug???


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally got to play this last week and I have to admit, while the B6 didn't do a thing for me this one plays and sounds MUCH better. It had a thicker neck carve that was very comfortable and was very resonant (not sure if it was the woods, the bridge or a combination of both). Very cool guitar and this is probably closer to the reason all the BM guys rave about them. Still wouldn't buy one due to the exchange rate making them way expensive for the US folks, but this one was definitely a cool guitar for sure!!! 




cataclysm_child said:


> I´ll make it when Elysian send me my Koa-Carvin which he have kept for a year now! Haha!
> 
> ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!



Not to get slightly OT but you STILL don't have that guitar yet?!  WTF!!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I finally got to play this last week and I have to admit, while the B6 didn't do a thing for me this one plays and sounds MUCH better. It had a thicker neck carve that was very comfortable and was very resonant (not sure if it was the woods, the bridge or a combination of both). Very cool guitar and this is probably closer to the reason all the BM guys rave about them. Still wouldn't buy one due to the exchange rate making them way expensive for the US folks, but this one was definitely a cool guitar for sure!!!



Yeah the exchange rate coupled to the three+ year build time kills these for me  IIRC this is chambered too, which would definitely add resonance as well. Now give Misha $20 to upgrade his photobucket account so I can stare at the Koa 

I will say this is one gorgeous guitar from what I recall of the pics


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 11, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Not to get slightly OT but you STILL don't have that guitar yet?!  WTF!!



Hehe, nope. I think it´s been about an year since I first ordered it from Carvin now, haha.

A week ago I told him he could just send it even if it wasn´t done so I at least could get someone else here in Norway to finish it up. 
Now he have promised to get it done by the end of this month, or send it back as it is with a refund. So now the waiting time is soon over!

Not that I´ve been waiting THAT much... I´ve had this other guitar you know


----------



## Poho (Apr 6, 2010)

this is probably the sexiest guitar i've ever seen. absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks to whoever bumped this, I hadn't seen it.

I think that is probably the prettiest guitar I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe Doug should hire an assistant or 2 if hes so busy and backed up all the time.


----------



## Poho (Apr 7, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> Maybe Doug should hire an assistant or 2 if hes so busy and backed up all the time.



my understanding is that he's too afraid to let his beauties into the hands of others who might screw them up. he wants total control over the guitars that he makes so that he can assure that they will be the best they can possibly be.

although i do wish he would get some assistants lol.


----------



## zerohawk (Apr 8, 2010)

So how about that video!!??


----------



## drmosh (Apr 8, 2010)

zerohawk said:


> So how about that video!!??



there are plenty of videos of bulb playing it live.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought bulb was keeping this one at home for safety sake?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 8, 2010)

@ 3 month old thread.


----------



## Poho (Apr 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> there are plenty of videos of bulb playing it live.



are you sure? i know i've seen the B6 on stage, but i think the B2 hasn't left his house


----------



## technomancer (Apr 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> there are plenty of videos of bulb playing it live.



Links? This guitar was not taken on tour.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 9, 2010)

when we played with periphery a few weeks back, he had told me this guitar was NOT coming out on the road...


----------



## bulb (Apr 11, 2010)

this guitar does not leave my house
it is actually still missing the top strap pin, and i doubt i will ever put it in.
up until actually receiving it and seeing it in person and playing it i swore i would take it with me, but Nolly assured me i would change my mind when i got it, and indeed as he usually is he was 100% right.
it is meant for recording and jamming whilst sitting down carefully haha!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 11, 2010)

lol at sitting down carefully.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2010)

Its kind of a shame you feel that way about it though I'd probably feel the same.


----------



## Poho (Apr 11, 2010)

bulb said:


> this guitar does not leave my house
> it is actually still missing the top strap pin, and i doubt i will ever put it in.
> up until actually receiving it and seeing it in person and playing it i swore i would take it with me, but Nolly assured me i would change my mind when i got it, and indeed as he usually is he was 100% right.
> it is meant for recording and jamming whilst sitting down carefully haha!



epic. it's like it's some sort of ancient powerful relic.

i'm sure i've asked you this already, but did you get it in time to do some tracking for the album with it?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 11, 2010)

drmosh said:


> there are plenty of videos of bulb playing it live.



No that was me playing in my Periphery cover band after I stole the B2 from Misha's house.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Links? This guitar was not taken on tour.



sorry, I got the B6 mixed up with the B2. Not visually, just in my schoopid head


----------



## jbcrazy (May 30, 2010)

bulb said:


> this guitar does not leave my house
> it is actually still missing the top strap pin, and i doubt i will ever put it in.
> up until actually receiving it and seeing it in person and playing it i swore i would take it with me, but Nolly assured me i would change my mind when i got it, and indeed as he usually is he was 100% right.
> it is meant for recording and jamming whilst sitting down carefully haha!



Damn that's just sad. I know they're works of art and aren't really (relatively) replaceable but something that awesome is just made for playing live! That's a sad thought. But it is a beautiful expensive guitar and I understand.

If it was mine.. F--- IT... its going out and being rocked.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Damn that's just sad. I know they're works of art and aren't really (relatively) replaceable but something that awesome is just made for playing live! That's a sad thought. But it is a beautiful expensive guitar and I understand.
> 
> If it was mine.. F--- IT... its going out and being rocked.



Agreed. You only live once, and though dougs creations are beautiful, its silly to worship wood and metal so much


----------



## jbcrazy (May 30, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Agreed. You only live once, and though dougs creations are beautiful, its silly to worship wood and metal so much


 
If Bulb's willing to deal... I'll gladly take it on the road... wink wink... 

Djent that thing to hell. That thing makes me jealous as much as his playing/song writing.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (May 30, 2010)

What can you even say to that? Wow...just wow.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 30, 2010)

XdiscoXvolanteX said:


> What can you even say to that? Wow...just wow.


 
Uh... Blackmachines rule?


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (May 30, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Uh... Blackmachines rule?



Yeah, but that's like declaring the sky to be blue on a clear, sunny day...it's a given.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 30, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Agreed. You only live once, and though dougs creations are beautiful, its silly to worship wood and metal so much



You guys are way over-reacting on this. Misha still plays the shit out of the guitar, just doesn't risk it getting needlessly trashed.


----------



## technomancer (May 30, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> You guys are way over-reacting on this. Misha still plays the shit out of the guitar, just doesn't risk it getting needlessly trashed.



Yeah seriously, it's a studio guitar


----------



## jsousa (May 30, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> You guys are way over-reacting on this. Misha still plays the shit out of the guitar, just doesn't risk it getting needlessly trashed.



exactly. he has plenty of options to play live, why risk damaging something of high monetary, personal, and rare value...

if any of you want to travel the world with a multi-thousand dollar guitar (in a trailer, with constantly changing weather, and consistent risk of theft at venues,) be my guest


----------



## natspotats (May 30, 2010)

that top is sooooo sexy!


----------



## jbcrazy (May 30, 2010)

jsousa said:


> exactly. he has plenty of options to play live, why risk damaging something of high monetary, personal, and rare value...
> 
> if any of you want to travel the world with a multi-thousand dollar guitar (in a trailer, with constantly changing weather, and consistent risk of theft at venues,) be my guest


 
Like I said. I totally understand why no one would want to tour with the guitar and heck not even take it out of the studio. I am calling no one crazy (I am the crazy one!) and I don't think its an overreaction. Just a passing opinion. No one should HAVE to agree with any of it. There are guys that'll play their 1959 Les pauls live and tour with them just fine.

And traveling the world with multi thousand dollars guitars has been done before... and will continue to be done. This Blackmachine is the nicest I've seen and... call me crazy... I'd love to see Bulb rocking it live. Doesn't mean he has to or should. I am probably wrong in this.  Haha.


----------



## gnroach (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of hardcase is this?


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 18, 2011)

bulb said:


> Here is the pretty much indestructible Scott Dixon case it came in:



Your answer.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 18, 2011)

That top looks like heaven. .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

gnroach said:


> What kind of hardcase is this?



Was it really neccessary to bump this thread? You could have messaged someone.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2011)

This thread is not one I mind seeing bumped. MMM tastey pron on page 1.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 18, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Was it really neccessary to bump this thread? You could have messaged someone.



And the answer was in the first post as well. Still, not a thread I mind getting bumped.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> And the answer was in the first post as well. Still, not a thread I mind getting bumped.



Why does it need to be bumped though? It still exists beyond the first page.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2011)

The better question is why it bothers you so much.


----------



## drenzium (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> This thread is not one I mind seeing bumped. MMM tastey pron on page 1.



+1


----------



## TimSE (Feb 19, 2011)

iv not seen this before somehow
necrobump welcome!


----------



## AySay (Feb 19, 2011)

People could bump this every year till 2056 and I still wouldn't mind. That BM is the nicest guitar I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Hell, any Blackmachine is usually the nicest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Feb 20, 2011)

first I was thinking 'how the hell is this guy playing Nolly's guitar?'

then I noticed it was bulb 

NICE new guitar man!!


----------

